# Old Workshop Photos (NOT work safe!)



## photogoddess (Jun 6, 2005)

I went to a Playboy style photo workshop in Mexico a couple of months ago and took these. I may have posted a few before but since I'm bored and haven't shot anything new (photographer's block), I thought I might spice up the portrait forum a bit. :mrgreen: Comments and suggestions appreciated. 

Shower scene 

Shower 2 

Shower 3 

zdenka 

Victoria

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Waaaait...you posted these, and you have no replies yet?  Where is MD?  And the rest of the men for that matter?


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 7, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Waaaait...you posted these, and you have no replies yet?  Where is MD?  And the rest of the men for that matter?



Obviously asleep on the job.


----------



## Canon Fan (Jun 7, 2005)

:greenpbl: I'm back! And a very nice way to fill my night-shift watch over the little one I must add! Nice :mrgreen:


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm wonderig...  what's the thinking on the first three...  the way the clothing is arranged?  Reminds me of my wife....  when my kids were NURSING!  Not a seductive look.


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 9, 2005)

Hahaha - I see your point. The story is... As part of the workshop, we set up this scene, brought in the model and each of us took turns shooting. Since we had just gotten through a 4 hour blackout. We had to hand carry all of the gear up to the penthouse (elevator didn't work :cry: ) and we didn't know how long we were going to have lights so, we each had less than a minute to shoot. I thought it was a bit odd too but with the limited time, I went with the flow. Believe me, that look worked in person much more than it did on film.


----------



## luckydog (Jun 13, 2005)

I actually like the shower shots, and no not for the exposed boobies , I actually find these well composed and lit. To me they look very professional and would expect to see this quality in print in some magazine.
Top stuff Photogoddess!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 14, 2005)

The first three are a little odd I would have to agree with pete on the clothing arrangement.  Overall I think that they are pretty good.


----------



## iSellJerseyShore (Jun 15, 2005)

Awesome Shoot!! Those are all the pictures that you took during the shoot? Did you learn alot from the workshop??


-iSellJerseyShore


----------

